

Indian government requests twitter search page #mumbai be shut down - paraschopra

And the governement is also asking people to stop updating about terrorist attack in Mumbai @ twitter as it may interfere with their operations.<p>I don't understand their rationale. Do you? How does it interfere?
======
kngspook
(NB. I'm not much of a twitter user.)

I don't know about stop updating...just maybe don't update it right away.

What's the latency on twitter posts?

------
blasdel
There's people tweeting things like "#mumbai There's 20 commandos about to
bust into the 5th floor of the X hotel"

------
paraschopra
Apparently, rumors are there that terrorists are monitoring twitter

~~~
jyothi
twitter and news channels.

------
hardik
What is your source of this info?

~~~
paraschopra
It is a (strong) rumor and I should have clarified it upfront.

